# 101 Day Sex Challenge



## Mavia (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi All!

My husband and I have registered for the 101 Day Sex Challenge. It starts October 17th. We were feeling as if work, kids, etc... was coming between us and found this opportunity where we buy lingerie online. It's free to register and they have partners and sponsors giving stuff away and even free coaching. 

My issue is, the closer the start date comes up, the more nervous I'm getting. I love the idea of how it's all about recreating the intimacy, passion, and romance. My husband is usually so busy, I know I'm going to LOVE the extra attention  But at the same time, I worry about how I'm going to give him the extra attention. 

I know there are other couples signing up, one couple even started their own blog about it. I was wondering if anyone here is going to be joining it? I think it would be nice to be able to cheer each other on, especially during the tougher days which I'm sure will come up.


----------



## Choose2love (Jul 28, 2009)

What does this involve?


----------



## exchange2k3 (Sep 25, 2009)

My wife would laugh and say whatever if i sent her the link to this. Which i might anyways.


----------



## bmd (Aug 19, 2009)

i have 2 agree & say my wife would probably laugh too.i have'nt heard of this challenge.what is the link? i'd like to check it out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## exchange2k3 (Sep 25, 2009)

looks to be this 101 Day Sex Challenge | HappyHer Blog


----------



## Mavia (Sep 28, 2009)

That's the link! What it involves is a commitment to have sex with your partner for 101 Days. All we have to do is check in once a week to let them know how it's going. We can check in more with our "Coach" if we like, which I have a feeling I will be. Getting the free coaching is really going to help us out a lot, not to mention the goodies that they have to offer along the way.

I'm still nervous about it though. Especially for me during the PMS days, the last thing I want is to think of sex. They said phone sex, oral sex, mutual masturbation all count too though, so maybe I'll just have him sit in the car in the garage and call for phone sex on "those" days


----------



## JamesM (Sep 17, 2009)

My wife wouldn't laugh but she would turn up her nose.

I think her idea of this would be going without for 101 days. Let's see...we are at Day 45 approx right now.

Personally, I am not sure that I would even like having to have sex every day for that many days. I remember when we tried getting pregnant (and succeeded) a number of years ago. Every day she was after me because she had a goal. And every day it happened. By the third or fourth day, I felt that I was simply there to be a stud. Not that there was no love, but the purpose was really pregnancy. I never thought I would feel sick of sex, but I did.

Here, too. Many think it sounds great, but if every day you MUST have some sort of sex with each other, then it will become a chore rather than an expression of love IMO. If you want to have it every day, then I think you can succeed at this challenge. 

Good luck to you. I am curious to hear how you do, and what your feelings and his feelings are while doing this challenge.


----------



## Mavia (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks James! I'm sorry your wife is holding out on you like that. Sex is so important for so many things including our own health and happiness!

Yes, I imagine some days will seem more like a chore, but our "Coach" has promised to help keep it somewhat interesting with some stuff that will be sent to us and ideas, suggestions, and exercises. I thnk even coming together as a chore in that way though can help deepen our intimacy, and that's what I'm really after in the long run.

I'll share our progress here though as I have time whether it's to gush, rant, *****, or just let you know we are making it through


----------



## mae (Aug 17, 2009)

I think it sounds awesome. I will actually try to get my husband to agree to it, though I don't think he would go for it. I just imagine how much calories we would burn  I think if you keep it really creative it wouldn't be a chore, it's a challenge (as it's called). I'll let you know if he agrees and definitely would like to know how it goes for you guys.


----------



## Mavia (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi Mae! My husband was a little leery too. He's nervous about those times he gets super busy or stressed, or if we fight how we will handle that. 

I hope your husband will decide to give it a shot too. Hey, if nothing else, misery loves company :rofl: Honestly, I'm really excited about it and hoping for lots of fun. I think as long as we don't take it too seriously it will be fine.


----------



## Blaze (Sep 16, 2009)

We _already_ do it nearly every day. After tonights adventure, my husband said he needs a day or two to recouperate. So I'm not sure "he" could do it every single day for 101 days. I could, _no problem _(gawd, I'd kill for that!!!!!) but he'd have some issues with it. 

We don't "have" to do it daily, so there's no pressure - if we "had" to do it, we'd both feel the pressure. Know what I mean? The challenge sounds tons of fun, but I don't want to add pressure to something that's supposed to be wonderful and spontaneous.

Blaze


----------



## Mavia (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi Blaze!

Yeah, I thought of both of those instances, of him getting worn down and of the pressure. I'm not sure how that will work. I do know you don't have to cum everyday and if he is tired, I'll take a sensual massage with a happy ending  I don't think that's ever happened before, so pressure, maybe, but then again, opportunities to make sure we experience things we haven't done together yet! :smthumbup:


----------



## mae (Aug 17, 2009)

So my husband agreed to try it (though maybe a little half-hearted). I'm pretty excited. I don't know if he'll be able to get through (I KNOW I can), so we'll have to do our best. Let's keep each other updated


----------



## mae (Aug 17, 2009)

OK, I just signed up for it


----------



## lostluv (May 12, 2008)

Got my attention. Just requested the info.


----------



## Mavia (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm so happy there are going to be others doing this with us! :smthumbup: My husband and I were talking about it last night and were talking about times when he might not feel "up to the task" and we agreed if that happens then he'll just take care of me. That's NEVER happened in our relationship, It being just for me that is - so we are all ready getting some new things going!


----------

